# Corsair H50 3Pin-Stromanschluss (Pumpe) an Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung?



## Aufpassen (26. April 2011)

*Corsair H50 3Pin-Stromanschluss (Pumpe) an Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung?*

Ich hab da noch eine Frage wegen dem Einbau des Corsair H50:

Mein Mainboard ist OEM & somit habe ich keine Möglichkeit den 3-Pin-Stromanschluss der Pumpe am Mainboard ranzuschließen.

*1.Idee:*
Kann ich diesen 3-Pin-Stromanschluss der Pumpe an den 3Pin Stecker der Lüftersteuerung anschließen & mit 12V laufen lassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 Pin Stecker von der Lüftersteuerung

*2.Idee:*
Kann ich den 3-Pin-Stromanschluss der Pumpe über ein 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapterkabel direkt über das Netzteil laufen lassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Würde das funktionieren oder gäbe sowas Probleme?
Welche Idee wäre besser?


----------



## VJoe2max (26. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 3Pin-Stromanschluss (Pumpe) an Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung?*

Warum sollte es Probleme geben? Mit der Lüftersteuerung kannst du sogar das Tachosignal weiter direkt auslesen (falls sie das kann) - also warum nicht. Ans Mainboard sollte man den 3-Pin-Stecker sowieso nur machen wenn man sich verdammt sicher ist, dass das Board die Stromspitze beim Einschalten der Pumpe verkraftet . 
Wenn du die Pumpe sowieso auf 12V laufen lassen willst ist natürlich die 2. "Idee" die beste - und auch die sicherste. Das Tachosignal zur Überwachung könntest du da auch abgreifen, indem du an den leeren Pin noch eine Kabel mit einer PSK-Buchse am Ende anlötest und den (natürlich mit richtiger Pinblegung) auf dem Board anschließt .


----------



## zøtac (26. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 3Pin-Stromanschluss (Pumpe) an Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung?*

Im Endeffekt eigentlich alles das selbe, aber wenn du das Adapterkabel schon daheim hast kannst die Pumpe gleich ans Netzteil hängen


----------



## poisoniC (26. April 2011)

Ich würde sie grundsätzlich ans Netzteil hängen. Da haste am wenigsten "Stress"


----------



## blackedition94 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 3Pin-Stromanschluss (Pumpe) an Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung?*

Würd es ans Netzteil hängen, weil wenn jemals jemand an der lüftersteuerung rum dreht wäre des nicht so dolle. Bei einem kumpel von mir war der Stecker nach dem sleeven von der pumpe nicht richtig montiert, dann gingen die Temps ganz schnell hoch.


----------



## Aufpassen (26. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 3Pin-Stromanschluss (Pumpe) an Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung?*

Dann werde ich es ans Netzteil hängen.
Danke. 

Hätte da noch eine Frage:

Sollte ich den mitgelieferten PWM Lüfter durch das Mainboard regeln lassen oder einen Scythe Slipstream nutzen der mit 12V über die Lüftersteuerung läuft?
Da der Lüfter für den Radiator an der Gehäuserückseite wäre, würde mich die Lautstärke bei 12V nicht sonderlich stören.
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## poisoniC (26. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair H50 3Pin-Stromanschluss (Pumpe) an Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung?*

Ich würde beide nutzen, einen innen und einen außen. beide über die lüftersteuerung bei 7V. fördert viel luft und ist dazu noch leise.

mfg poisoniC


----------

